# Sewellia lineolata



## angelfishamy (Jul 22, 2006)

Does anyone know if this species eats snails (small ones.)They are commonly called tiger hillstream loaches i think.I was also considering the zebra loach are they peaceful and effective at snail eating?


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2007)

I've never kept Hillstream loaches, but from what I've read, they aren't the type of loaches that eat snails. 

Botias, like Zebra loaches (Botia striata) on the other hand, will eat snails. They get about 4 inches though, and enjoy the company of their own, so you'd need a group of them. I don't think I'd keep them in a 20g long term, but they'd be fine in there for awhile (assuming its a 20g high). IMO they need a longer tank.

If you can find them, Botia sidthimunki, aka Dwarf Chain Loaches, would be a better fit for a 20g. They only get around 2.5 to 3 inches. They can be hard to find at LFS though.


----------

